# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Dveloppement Office System > InfoPath > [Toutes versions] Remplir une zone texte selon le choix dans la liste droulante

## ornans

Bonjour  vous,

J'ai pour but de crer un formulaire permettant d'automatiser les demande d'achat fait en interne dans une entreprise.

Pour l'instant j'ai crer un formulaire de test pour ne pas "flooder" mon formulaire dfinitif, j'ai donc sur celui-ci deux Champs, le premier qui est "Produit" et le deuxime " Prix", et une connexions de donnes  une liste personnalise Sharepoint
Avec deux colonnes, la premire " Produit " et la deuxime " Prix ".

Je voudrais que quand l' utilisateur effectue son choix de produit via la liste droulante, le prix correspondant  ce produit s'affiche automatiquement dans une zone de texte sans qu'il puisse le choisir. 
Aprs plusieurs test je reviens toujours au mme point, quand je choisis un produit dans la liste droulante le prix ne diffre jamais malgr la prsence de plusieurs ligne dans la ligne Sharepoint, (Le prix affich correspond  la premire ligne de la colonne " Prix " dans ma liste Sharepoint).

J'espre avoir correctement rsum mon problme et qu'il sera compris par tous, si jamais il y a incomprhension faite le moi savoir, pour que j'y remdie.

Cordialement Ornan.

----------


## billout rm

Bonjour,

Je suppose que votre zone de liste droulante affichant les produits est mappe sur votre zone de donnes secondaire.
Il suffit donc de rajouter une rgle sur votre zone de liste droulante afin d'affecter votre champ texte.
Dans cette rgle, il faudra slectionner votre source de donnes secondaires pour valeur du champ texte tout en ajoutant un filtre (afin de slectionner le produit correct pour afficher votre prix).

Votre erreur doit actuellement se situer  ce point : Vous ne filtrez pas ou pas correctement la connexion de donnes secondaire stockant toutes les donnes.

Il existe un bouton "Filtre" lorsque vous slectionner la connexion de donnes secondaire. Il faudra placer les lments suivants:
Zone de liste droulante de gauche : Le champ produit de votre source de donnes *secondaire*,Zone de liste droulante centrale : "est gal ",Zone de liste droulante de droite : Le champ produit dans votre source de donnes *principale* du formulaire.

Ainsi le mappage sera oprationnel et vous rcuprerez le prix associ au produit slectionn.
En esprant avoir t assez clair.

----------


## ornans

Bonjour ! 

Merci  toi billout rm pour ta rponse claire et prcise, mon problme tait bien une mauvaise mise en place du filtre ! a marche impeccable.

Aprs avoir rflchis  la gestion d'un catalogue/stock, j'ai voulu tester de faire un catalogue dynamique, avec la fonction rechercher sur sharepoint, sauf que petit problme...

Quand je mappe la liste " catalogue " qui est remplis on fonction des autres liste sur la zone de liste droulante cela m'affiche les ID et pas les noms que j'ai rentr. Le problme est prsent que pour la liste avec la fonction recherche, avez-vous une ide ?

Cordialement Ornans.

----------


## billout rm

Bonjour,

Qu'appelez vous la colonne "Recherche"?
Il s'agit de la colonne Lookup de SharePoint? 
Si tel est le cas, cela est normal car SharePoint vous renvoie l'ID dans votre connexion de donnes.
Gnralement pour vrifier que je n'ai pas fait d'erreur lors du mappage de ma connexion de donnes, je vais dans le connexion de donnes secondaire et je fais un drag and drop dans le formulaire. Ainsi, il affiche la liste des valeurs de votre connexion de donnes et vous pourrez vrifier les donnes rcupres de SharePoint.

Sinon pour rectifier votre problme, il existe tout de mme une solution : http://sharepointsolutions.com/share...-value-not-id/

Courage!  :;):

----------


## ornans

Re-bonjour,

Aprs quelques recherche je suis tomb sur ce tutoriel, le problme c'est qu'il utilise une zone de valeur calcule.

Dans l' ide j'aurais besoin de faire la mme chose mais avec une zone de liste droulante (et tout a dans un tableau extensible histoire d' avoir un formulaire avec une liste d'achat grable), pour que l'utilisateur puisse choisir la catgorie et l'article de son choix; et filtrer ensuite le prix.

En ce qui concerne la colonne " recherche" c'est bien la colonne Lookup sharepoint.
Mon catalogue est aliment par les colonne produit/article/prix",elles sont ajoutes par le biais de cette fonction ( Lookup) ce qui permet  la personne grant le catalogue/stock d'avoir quelque chose de dynamique et plus accessible/facile  remplir.

Voil encore une fois j'espre tre assez clair et prcis,
Cordialament Ornans.

----------


## billout rm

Bonjour,

Le problme me semble identique.
Il suffit de rajouter un champ masqu stokant la valeur du lookup (l'ID).
Ensuite il faudra filtrer votre zone de liste droulante par rapport  la valeur de cet ID en utilisant votre connexion de donnes secondaire (base sur l' ID et la valeur).

Dsol, pas facile  expliquer dans ces cas complexes...

----------

